# black sharks and cichlids



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

hey guys i was wordering has anyone kept a black shark with cichlids and how it went. also how big black sharks get and would one work in a standard 6 foot 125 with a jd, gt, blue acara, and a texas.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Black sharks get well over a foot long. Suposedely they can get 2 ft. or more though I have never seen one that large. Over the long term, I think they get a little too big for a 125 gal.

IME, once they get large, they are a candidate for most aggressive fish. High-energy aggression. They are relentless; they never let up. Chase, chase, chase, pick a fight, try to suck on sombodies body, they just don't stop :lol:

I kept mine with female RD, female dovii, male Trimac, male mozambique, male black belt etc. As long as you have cichlids that can stand up to it. None of your fish, with the possible exception of a large male texas are likely to be able to stand up to a large BS. The weight advantage a large BS would have over your other cichlids makes it very likely it would end up severely harrassing at least something in your tank.

A red tailed shark, I think, would be a better option for your tank. Though, take note, at a young age, sometimes red-tailed sharks end up getting picked on too much by cichlids.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

thats what i thought about the black shark, but thought i would ask to make sure. do you think a leporinus would work. and if not i might go with a red tailed shark, if i do could a couple of red tails work or mabey a red tailed and a rainbow shark( i do know they are intollernt of thier own kind but wanted to see what other people thought about tryimg it in a large tank


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

bernie comeau said:


> IME, once they get large, they are a candidate for most aggressive fish. High-energy aggression. They are relentless; they never let up. Chase, chase, chase, pick a fight, try to suck on sombodies body, they just don't stop :lol:


I couldn't agree more. If you value your fish don't get a black shark! Leporinus do ok but also get quite large 12-16 inches.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

well im not gonna get a black shark, i might get a rtbs or a leporinus can anybody share thier experiences with both of these fish and how big the rtbs gets and how they would do in a 125 with a gt, tex, jd,and blue acara.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Leporinus is a schooling fish and a minimum of three should be put together... seeing as they get a little bog they might not be a good choice for you...


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

thank you, for the info about the leporinus being a schooling fish, im not goona get them anymore, but it does make an excuse for another tank  so i might get a rtbs but can anybody give me some ideas for some other type of fish that would work with my cichlids. what im looking for is just one fish that doesnt have to be in a school or group, but that would be out and about in the tank and not nocturnal. also im thinking of switching the gravel from black to a more natural brown color, would this be advisable to do seeing how i just switched from sand to gravel about a week ago,


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I had a Black Shark before with my Mbuna and when it reached appx. 4-5 inches--it became quite a mean rascal and just went ballistic on the cichlids and was combative...except when sleeping- :lol: - I had enough of it and traded-it in at an LFS...glad it was...Gone!! 8)


----------

